# Clacking Crayfish Lure



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I remember seeing these a while ago and thinking they would be great on natives (and maybe even XOS trout), but haven't heard any reports. I have been loving yabby/craw plastics lately for a few different species.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

I had one. It broke before it caught a fish.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Cut the hook off and give it to the kids to play with. Nice toy, never goining to catch fish.

I want one!


----------



## Artie (Dec 19, 2011)

Occulator said:


> I've done a bit of bass and yellowbelly fishing but I've yet to catch a Murray Cod. And to be truthful I find that lake rather intimidating, because whilst there are heaps of cod in there it's a bloody big impoundment, and conditions can be trying if not downright dangerous. Especially ith a couple of thousand stinkboat weekend warriors racing all over the place. Not to mention all that timber.
> 
> I reckon my 'Tackle Back' will be getting a bit of a workout.


Gday Paul, Mulwala is my 'backyard' and its played a large part of my fishing life and I'll see you there in Dec. Yes it can blow up quite choppy (its shallow), but really we will be looking at the forecasts and will know what to expect. And seriously, if it did blow up unexpectedly, Id rather be in a yak than a 10 foot flat punt (been there). The trees wont be a problem as you wont be racing around and very few others will be either, you may bump them but you will quickly forget they are there. In fact you will seek them out as Cod and yellas love cover (ambush merchants).

Your tackleback is your friend!!!! Particularly here.

And dont forget bait... you wont believe me when I say that one of the most effective baits for either species is..... a 500 gram bag of frozen cocktail prawns from Woolies (easy to gather as well) I often mush up 1 or 2 bardi grubs and soak the parawns in the mess. When Im bait fishing for yellas, this is the 'go to' set up, single hook runing ball sinker (just big enough to get it down and jig slowly), the sad by catch is often bloody scungy cod....

A shrimp pot is a great thing and if you can get them, a few Bardis are dynamite.

I think as everyone knows by now, the nature of the comp is that the fish MUST swim away after release, or it doesnt count, so heavy lines are preferable and Ill be fishing 10kg with 15kg leaders. Im very excited about the event and it'll be my first time in the yak. As a long time tinny fisho, can I say that I believe we have the 'advantage' in our quiet stealth units....


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Those vids are pretty amazing. I've been doing some freshwater cray research for the last few years and the clack sound and the drop to rest are pretty much spot on  The swimming motion is as good as you're likely to get too, the straight swimming line and the waving claws are great. I've always liked the innovation R2S show, they're pretty good with some original designs and usually maintain a reasonable price point. If these lures can hold up to some native physicality and the weed guard works = very sweet lure!


----------

